# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  سؤااااااااال لكل عضو ....

## شجون آل البيت

السلام 


عندي سؤال حلوو وابي كل عضو يجاوب عليه , عندك 3 صناديق , الصندوق الاول فيه حظ , والصندوق الثاني فيه حب , والصندوق الثالث فيه فلوس , اختاااااار صندوووق واااحد من ال3 صناديق وقوووول سبب اختيارك؟؟

أتمنى يعجبكم ... :amuse:  

والسلام 

أختكم 

شجون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## بيسان

هلا و الله بخيتووو


شجون ال البيت

اني راااح اختاار الصندوق الثاني  الا فيه الحب <<< لانها تتفائل بذا الرقم


لان الحب يصنع كل شي اذا بعواطفك تستطيع ان تدير العاااااااالم بااااااسره بالحب 

يملا الارض بالسلام والوئام والموده .........

اختكِ المحبه :) بيسااااااان

----------


## العنود

*اختار الصندوق الثاني(الحب)*
*لاني احب هذا الرقم ومايهمني اي شي غير اني احب*
*لو بختار (الفلوس) ما تهمني*
*لو بختار( الحظ) حظي حلو لان عندي منتدى مثل (شبكة الناصرة الثقافية)*
*وما اقدر افرط فيها لو ما صار*
*اني اختر الحب لان اذا حبيتي تحسي ان في احد دخل قلبك*
*واذا شفتيه او التقيتي به تقولي هذا هو اللي دخل قلبي*
*والحب يصنع المعجزات* 
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك*
*العنـــــــــــــــــــود*
*الحــــــــــزيـــــــن*

----------


## رحيق القلم

السلام عليكم 
مشكورة اختي على الموضوع 

طبعا اني اختار الصندوق الثاني >>> اللي فيه الحب 
لان الحظ مو حلو بدون حب والفلوس ما يدوم 
بس الحب يدووووووووم وهو فيه احلى من الحب

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*السلام عليكم 
مشكورة اختي على الموضوع 

طبعا اني اختار الصندوق الثاني >>> اللي فيه الحب 
لان الحظ مو حلو بدون حب والفلوس ما يدوم 
بس الحب يدووووووووم وهو فيه احلى من الحب*

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

اجابتي زي رحيق

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مرحبا 
انا بختار الصندوق الثاني لاني اتفائل 
بالارقام الزوجيه ولان الحب شي 
ستحيل الناس يعيشون من غيره
والحب شي جميل

----------


## هموم السنين

بترك صندوق الفلوس لأن المال ليس كل شيء في الحياة
وببتعد عن صندوق الحب 

لكني بختار صندوق الحظ تدرون ليش لأنه يشمل صندوق الحب والفلوس تدرون كيف؟
لأن الحظ يعطيك فرصة حظ جيد وممتاز في الحب والفلوس
يعني حظ في الحصول على الفلوس
وحظ في الحب
وكل شيء
فهو اشمل .:.^^.:.
وشكرا على الموضوع الروعة

----------


## كونــــــــان

أختار الثالث لأن متفائلة با الرقم الثالث 

لأن الفلوس يمكن أساس الحياة  اذا ما كان عندك فلوس كيف بتعيش 



تحياتي zaherr

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*مشكورة اختي ع الموضوع الجميل*
*أما أنا فأختار صندوق الحظ لأن أشمل في معطياته إن كنت محظوظ جنيت الفلوس وإن كنت محظوظ ملكت الحب وعطيته لكل الناس(وجهة نظر لا غير)وكل هذي الأشياء يقدر الإنسان يملكها بتوفيق من الله تعالى أولا وبعقله وذكائه ثانيا*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*يسلمووووو خيتو على الموضـــــــــــوع الرائع ..*
*الله يعطيك العاااافيه لطرحك الدائـــــم ...*
*بصراحـــــــــــــــــه !!*
*اختار الصندوووق الثااانـي (( الحـــــــــب )) ..*
*لآن بالحب ساأسعـــــــد بالحظ السعيد وبالحظ سيتوفـــــــــــــر المااااال* 

*تحيااااااااااتي * 
*ايمي*

----------


## خادم الآل

الحظ  لنفس ما ذكره/ذكرته  عبير الزهراء

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

(( بيسان.. العنود.. رحيق القلم.. ريم الفلااا.. spicy.. عاشقة الامام علي(ع).. هموم السنين.. 
zaherr.. عبير الزهراء.. ايمي.. خادم الآل(ع) ) 

مشكوووووووووووووورين جميعا ً على مروركم بالصفحة 

وجودكم نور الموضوع لا حرمنا ربي تواصلكم الطيب 

تسلموا لي يارب ويعطيكم العافية 

والسلام 

أختكم 

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## نور الهدى

تسلمي اختي على الطرح 
اختار صندوق الحب 
وما يحتاج اعلق على اختياري لان الي من قبلي كفو ا وافوا في الرد
ومشكوووووووووووووورة 
والله يهديك ويهدينا لما فيه الخير 
اختك ام محمد

----------


## نجمة سهيل

هلا والله ..

انا اختار الصندوق الثاني لان الحب شي حلو
ولا الفلوس وسخ دنيا 
ولا الحظ عادي حنا أحياناً حظنا حلو وأحياناً لا
فأن اختار الحب أفضل نت كل شي

تحياتي.....نجمة سهيل

----------


## اميرة عمري

*يسلمووووو خيتو على الموضـــــــــــوع الرائع ..*
*الله يعطيك العاااافيه لطرحك الدائـــــم ...*
*بصراحـــــــــــــــــه !!*
*اختار الصندوووق الثااانـي (( الحـــــــــب )) ..*
*لآن بالحب ساأسعـــــــد بالحظ السعيد وبالحظ سيتوفـــــــــــــر المااااال* 

*  مع تحيات ؛ااااااااااااااااميرة عمري*

----------


## safwat

ولو هادي ما بدا سؤال
انا برايي لازم الواحد يختار  الحظ لانو الحظ بادي ليكسب الواحد فلوس و يحب لانو حظو حلو
اما الحب بدون حظ كلو معاناه يعني الواحد من كثر المعاناه بصير قيس الزمان
والمصاري بلى حظ هباء منثور
بعدين كلكو بتعرفو قصه العقل والحظ اللي هي 
كان مره
ولا اقولكو كولكو بتعرفوها اذا في حد ما بعرفها يخلي هادا الشي بتعليقو حتى اكتبلو اياها
تسلمي اختي على الموضوع
نهارك سعيدصفوت الطائر الحزين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أأيد كل من اختار صندوق الحظ واني وياهم
لأنك بالحظ ممكن تحصل على أفضل الاشياء

في كلام دائما ً اسمع كبار السن يرددوه 
(التعيس "النحيس" لا تورث له .. والسعيد لاتحرف له)
يعني الشخص اللي حظه نحس لويورث أموال العالم دام انه نحس بيضيعها
والسعيد مهما يحاولو المنجمين أو العارفين بعلم الحروف واسرارها انهم
يحرفو ويغيرو في حظه هو سعيد حظ  ومحاولاتهم رح تبوء بالفشل .
والبعض يقول : اعطيني حظ وارميني بحر :bigsmile:  
حظ . . حظظظظظ
يسلمووو ياشجون

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

أم محمد 

نجمة سهيل

أميرة عمري 

safwat

شمعة تحترق

مشكوووووووووووووووورين أعزائي على التواجد الطيب 

الله لا يحرمنا تواصلكم ولا يعدمنا وجودكم 

تسلموا لي يارب ويعطيكم العافية 

والسلام 

أختكم 

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## عذراء القلب

بالطبع أختار صندوق الحظ !  
فبالحظ أنال المال !  
وبالحظ أنال الحب !  
وما فائدة الحب بدون حظ !؟  
تحياتي .. عذراء القلب !

----------


## أمل الظهور

الله يعطيك العافيه  
أنا بتكون أجابتي غير عنهم 

أنا أختار الصندوقين الحب والحظ لأن :

الحب يجلبه الحظ 

فلا بد أن يكون لي حظ جيد لكي يكون لي حبا موفقا 

أتمنى للجميع حظا ممتازا وموفقا 

مع تحيات :

أمل الظهور

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكوووووووووورة عزيزتي أمل الظهور على تواجدك الطيب 

لا حرمنا ربي منه وان شاء الله حظ موفق للجميع ان شاء الله 

تسلمي ويعطيك العافية 

والسلام 

أختك

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## ليالي

اول شي الســـلام
كيف حالك؟؟
عساش طيبة
الصندوق اللي أختاره وبدون حتى مافكر
هو صندوق الحب
والسبب:
لان الحب هو الشي اللي يحلي هذي الحياه
ولو الحب مو موجود كان صارت الدنيا خراب
يعني مانقدر نتخيلها بلا حب لان القب ينبض بالحب
كيف راح اسوي شي وانا ماحبه يعني كيف ادخل
المنتدى بدون حب كان ماراح افيد احد
الحــب عطاء بالحب تنوجد السعادة واني اعتبر
الحب هو اكبر حظ .

أختك،،
ليالي.

----------


## القلب المرح

*اولا اختار صندوق الحظ لانه دلني على الحب والحب سيحتاج الى المهر وهي صندوق الفلوس*

*واخيرا اشكرك لهذا الطرح الرائع*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## شهوودة

اني اختار صندوق ( الحب)

لان إذا وجد الحب بجي الحظ و الفلوس بعد 



مشكوورة خيوتي على الموضوع  الله لايحرمنا منج 



تحيااتي .. شهوودة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام
مابختار لا الفلوس ولا الحب
بختار الحظ لان الحظ هو الا يجيب الفلوس والحب
ولان حظي عالمي<<<<<<<<من كثر مايقولوا لي طيح الله حظش
والسلام

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

(ليالي,,القلب المرح,,شهوودة,,زهرة القطيف)

مشكوووورين أعزائي على تواصلكم الحلو 

تواجد رائع لاعدمناه ان شاء الله 

ويعطيكم العافية 

والسلام

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## وعود

عندي سؤال حلوو وخفيف وابي كل عضو يجاوب عليه وبكل صراحـــه...


عندك 3 صناديق 


الصندوق الأول فيه حـــظ !


والصندوق الثاني فيه حب !


والصندوق الثالث فيه فلوس !



اختار صندوووق واحد من الـ3 صناديق وقول سبب اختيارك؟؟
تحياتي
وعود

----------


## القلب المرح

*اختار الصندوق الاول الحظ* 
*فبالحظ نستطيع الحصول عالحب وعالمال* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه ع الطرح*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## وعود

مشكور القلب الله يعافيك على المرور الجميل..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اختي وعود اشكرج على السؤال الحلوو ..اني اختار الحظ ... ولو مافيه الحظ اختار صندوق الحب ...بس الحظ هو الاكيد لأن الدنيا حظوظ ...

----------


## ام باسم

اختار الحظ لان اذا وجد الحظ استطعنا الحصول على محتوى بقية الصناديق 
مشكوره على الموضوع 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## وعود

شذى الزهراء
أم باسم
مشكورين على المرور الجميل..

----------


## اسير الهوى

الثاني صندوق الحب..




قولو ليش..






اقول ليكم ليش..





الحظ في صندوق وانا مادري عنه حظ زين او لا  فكيف اختاره.. لو طلع ليي حظ اخيس من حظي هذا .... (الحمد لله على كل حال) هههه

اما الحب فهذ ماينشرا بفلوس ولو بكنوز الدنيا وعندكم ماشاء الله امثال بها الدنيا تشوفوها..

اما الفلوس فمقدور عليها والواحد مدبر حاله..

----------


## وعود

مشكور ياسر على المرور والرد الجميل
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

أنا بختار صندوق الحظ لأن هو الي بيوفر الي 
في باقي الصناديق
مشكـــــــــــورة وعود على الموضوع الحلو
تحيــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. وعود ..*
*تشكري ع الطرح الرائع ..*
*وانا اختار صندوق الحظ ايضاً ..*
*يعطيك العافيه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## وعود

مشكورين الله يعطيكم العافية
بنت الشيوخ
دمعة حزن

----------


## همسات وله

اختار الصندوق الاول صندوق الحظ 
لان الحظ اذا كان قوي  راح يوفر لي كل شيئ 
من حب وفلوس 
وكل شيئ عاد اني وحظي

مشكوره خيتي عالسوال 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## dr fun

*أنا بختار الصندوق الثالث* 

*الفلوووووووووس* 


*بالفلوس أجيب الحب ... لأن بنات 2007 تهمهم الكماليات*

*بتقولون .. بالعكس مو كلهم .. بقول آسف ..* 

*كل وحده تجيها لحظات تضعف فيها أمام المال .. ومغريات 2007  ( حدث ولا حرج )*

*يعني هيك ولا هيك رح تضعف رح تضعف* 

*وبطبيعة الحال إذا صار الحب .. بكون أسعد إنسان .. وبكذا أصير  محظوظ* 

*وتحقق أحلامي 

**
**(رأي .. منشق)*






*dr fun*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هالموضوع مار علي بس الاكيد ان اسمه مختلف

لهذا صعب ايجاده  وذمجه مع هالموضوع ..

وأتذكر اني اخترت الحظ 

لأني لوحصلت عالحظ رح تسهل لي كل الامور

واتذكر اني كتبت حظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

اهل أول يقولون :

(عطني حظ وارميني بحر)

وأقول لــ dr fun
أصابعك موسوا
واذا كانن البنات في محيطك وحواليك بهالشكل
من الخطأ انك تحكم عالكل نفسهم
المال مهم بالحياة بس مو اهم شي
والحب للمال مثله مثل غيره من الاشياء بحياتنا
نسبة الحب له تتفاوت من شخص لآخر
يمكن حياتنا صارت تحكمها الماده في كثير من الامور
بس تبقى أشياء مستحيل تلاقيها لوتملك أموال العالم



موفقين

----------


## حزن العمر

أختي العزيزة
وعود

الله يعطيك العافية على
الموضوع الرائع ،،
وكنت راح اختار صندوق الحب
بدون تردد ولكن لما شفت
ردود الأعضاء اقتنعت بنظرياتهم
عن صندوق الحظ ،،

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## Princess

الحب

اللي يحب وينحب محظوظ .. 
محتاجين الحب في زمن الماديات والمصالح 
والحب يغني عن كل ماده

ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن خيتي وعود

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*صندوق الحظ ..*
*صحيح الكل يحلم بالحظ العالي بس اني ما بختاره*
*وصندوق الفلوس..*
*الفلوس ماتعنيلي شيء * 
*فأختار صندوق الحب*
*لان أجمل شيء في نظري الحب* 
*لو الحب مانوجد في الأرض الناس ماعاشو* 
*تسلمي خيتو ع السؤال* 
*يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*
 :bigsmile:

----------


## وعود

*مشكورين على التوااجد الروعة* 
*الله يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وتسلم الايادي...

أنا أختار صندوق الحب بس بشرط أنه ما يكون لي وحدي يعني أول ما أفتحه ينتشر الحب في قلوب الناس نعم لكل الناس وشوفي شلون الحب يغير كل سيء في هذا الزمن.

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

> بترك صندوق الفلوس لأن المال ليس كل شيء في الحياة
> وببتعد عن صندوق الحب 
> 
> لكني بختار صندوق الحظ تدرون ليش لأنه يشمل صندوق الحب والفلوس تدرون كيف؟
> لأن الحظ يعطيك فرصة حظ جيد وممتاز في الحب والفلوس
> يعني حظ في الحصول على الفلوس
> وحظ في الحب
> وكل شيء
> فهو اشمل .:.^^.:.
> وشكرا على الموضوع الروعة



 
انا كمان 

بس بدون الحب لأني ما أؤمن به :evil:

----------


## المميزة

في البداية كنت بختار صندوق الحب 
بس بعد مافكرت قلت الحظ اشمل يعني لو كان حب بدون حظ فاكييد بكون كله تعب وممكن انه يقل مع الايام 
بس الحظ هو بجيب لي الحب والمال بعد 
يسلموو

----------

